# Changer mon MacBook Pro 2018 pour un iPad Pro ?



## Kamisama (14 Juin 2019)

J’ai actuellement un MacBook Pro 13 pouces de 2018 depuis plusieurs mois et j’ai l’impression que MACOS ne me correspond pas et que IOS me correspond le mieux.

Dois-je acheter l’Ipad pro 11 pouces ou attendre octobre-novembre 2019 ?

(Ce n’est pas urgent je peut attendre et je suis un étudiant)


----------



## Axelfl (17 Juin 2019)

Bonjour, 

Personnellement je pense que tu ne devrais pas remplacer ton MacBook Pro qui sera utile pour plein de petites choses que tu n’imagines pas et que l’iPad ne peut pas faire. 
Par exemple ce week-end je travaillais sur mon iPad Pro 11 pouces sur un pdf et je voulais supprimer des pages du pdf, c’est très basique mais impossible avec l’iPad (même en cherchant sur d’autres applications); dans ce cas là j’ai eu besoin de mon MacBook Pro ‍♂️

L’iPad pour moi est plus un outil quotidien et le mac un outil plus poussé pour certaines utilisations. 

Pour ce qui concerne l’iPad 2019 ou 2018 moi j’ai un 11 pouces 256Go 4G avec pencil et c’est une excellente génération, ils ont marqué un tournant et c’est un appareil tourné vers l’avenir. Regarde l’émission ORLM qui est consacré à l’iPad pro 11 pouces et tu comprendras que ça ne sert à rien d’attendre la prochaine génération qui n’aura certainement que très peu de nouveautés [emoji6]


----------



## Chris K (17 Juin 2019)

Axelfl a dit:


> Par exemple ce week-end je travaillais sur mon iPad Pro 11 pouces sur un pdf et je voulais supprimer des pages du pdf, c’est très basique mais impossible avec l’iPad (même en cherchant sur d’autres applications); dans ce cas là j’ai eu besoin de mon MacBook Pro ‍♂️



Si, PDFExpert sait très bien le faire.


----------



## Axelfl (17 Juin 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Si, PDFExpert sait très bien le faire.



J’ai testé uniquement deux solutions gratuites pour être honnête, j’ai pas cherché plus loin j’avais mon mac à côté ! 

Mais c’est quand même idiot qu’une telle fonction de base ne soit pas présente nativement, sur le mac on sélectionne la page et un coup de touche supprimer fait le taff [emoji6]


----------



## Chris K (17 Juin 2019)

Axelfl a dit:


> J’ai testé uniquement deux solutions gratuites pour être honnête, j’ai pas cherché plus loin j’avais mon mac à côté !
> 
> Mais c’est quand même idiot qu’une telle fonction de base ne soit pas présente nativement, sur le mac on sélectionne la page et un coup de touche supprimer fait le taff [emoji6]



Sauf erreur de ma part, MacOS utilise une application pour ça : Aperçu (certes livrée en standard). Sur iOS il faut aussi une application. En tout cas ce n’est pas impossible.


----------



## Chris K (17 Juin 2019)

Kamisama a dit:


> J’ai actuellement un MacBook Pro 13 pouces de 2018 depuis plusieurs mois et j’ai l’impression que MACOS ne me correspond pas et que IOS me correspond le mieux.
> 
> Dois-je acheter l’Ipad pro 11 pouces ou attendre octobre-novembre 2019 ?
> 
> (Ce n’est pas urgent je peut attendre et je suis un étudiant)



Que répondre à cela ? Perso j’ai pas de boule de cristal... Si t’es pas pressé alors ... tu attends, sinon tu n’attends pas 
Ce qui est sûr c’est que la version actuelle est excellente et qu’elle bénéficiera de toutes les nouveautés apportées par iOS13/iPadOS.


----------



## Axelfl (17 Juin 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part, MacOS utilise une application pour ça : Aperçu (certes livrée en standard). Sur iOS il faut aussi une application. En tout cas ce n’est pas impossible.



iOS utilise aussi une visionneuse en standard avec des outils d’édition pour le pencil par exemple, c’est aussi une application. 

Pour moi ce sont des petites choses comme ça qui nécessitent d’être réfléchies pour transformer définitivement un iPad en ordinateur. Tout comme pouvoir faire des sauvegardes de son iPhone sur son iPad avant d’en changer


----------



## Chris K (17 Juin 2019)

Axelfl a dit:


> iOS utilise aussi une visionneuse en standard avec des outils d’édition pour le pencil par exemple, c’est aussi une application.



Pas au sens où tu lances une application présente sur l’écran d’accueil.



Axelfl a dit:


> Pour moi ce sont des petites choses comme ça qui nécessitent d’être réfléchies pour transformer définitivement un iPad en ordinateur. Tout comme pouvoir faire des sauvegardes de son iPhone sur son iPad avant d’en changer



Oui c’est une question de point de vue et/ou d’habitude. Pour moi l’iPad se suffit à lui même dans tous _mes usages_. C’est comme les sauvegardes : restau iCloud et je retrouve tous mes petits quand je change de device. En migrant sur iPad je n’avais pas pour objectif de mimer ce que je faisais sur le Mac.

Pour rester dans le sujet de @Kamisama, je connais des personnes qui n’ont jamais été à l’aise sur MacOS (ou Windows d’ailleurs) et qui s’en sortent bien mieux sur iOS.


----------



## Axelfl (17 Juin 2019)

Je suis d’accord à 100% avec toi, je disais juste que c’est dommage que certaines fonctions basiques ne soient pas présentes sur iOS alors que c’est la base pour travailler. 

Pour iCloud je suis entièrement d’accord mais j’aurai aimé plus d’interactions entre iPhone et iPad, même si effectivement on peut s’en passer [emoji6]

Mais là où on se rejoint c’est que l’iPad est un produit formidable et qui l’est de plus en plus !


----------



## Deleted member 1152525 (17 Juin 2019)

Kamisama a dit:


> J’ai actuellement un MacBook Pro 13 pouces de 2018 depuis plusieurs mois et j’ai l’impression que MACOS ne me correspond pas et que IOS me correspond le mieux.
> 
> Dois-je acheter l’Ipad pro 11 pouces ou attendre octobre-novembre 2019 ?
> 
> (Ce n’est pas urgent je peut attendre et je suis un étudiant)


Tout va dépendre de ton utilisation... Mais si tu penses déjà qu'iOS te correspond mieux la réponse est à mon sens OUI !!

Tu peux lire beaucoup de témoignages ici ou là.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2019)

J’ai testé pendant 1 mois de tout faire avec l’iPad avant de décider d’abandonner le Mac au profit de l’iPad.

Il y a des choses pour lesquelles il faut procéder à quelques adaptations.

Mais rien n’est infaisable pour l’utilisation courante.


----------



## USB09 (23 Juin 2019)

Axelfl a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Personnellement je pense que tu ne devrais pas remplacer ton MacBook Pro qui sera utile pour plein de petites choses que tu n’imagines pas et que l’iPad ne peut pas faire.
> Par exemple ce week-end je travaillais sur mon iPad Pro 11 pouces sur un pdf et je voulais supprimer des pages du pdf, c’est très basique mais impossible avec l’iPad (même en cherchant sur d’autres applications); dans ce cas là j’ai eu besoin de mon MacBook Pro ‍♂️
> ...



Et bien tu laisses forfait très vite dis donc, il y a un AppStore. [emoji120]
Pour modifier des  PDF (supprimer, bouger, ajouter, noter etc...)
Applications gratuites sans pub :

PDF VIEWER (mon préféré)
https://is.gd/PPdwUE

PDF MAX.
https://is.gd/uEgWTU

De rien.


----------



## ze_random_bass (23 Juin 2019)

Kamisama a dit:


> J’ai actuellement un MacBook Pro 13 pouces de 2018 depuis plusieurs mois et j’ai l’impression que MACOS ne me correspond pas et que IOS me correspond le mieux.
> 
> Dois-je acheter l’Ipad pro 11 pouces ou attendre octobre-novembre 2019 ?
> 
> (Ce n’est pas urgent je peut attendre et je suis un étudiant)



Salut,

Que veux-tu faire avec ton iPad ?

A+


----------



## Kamisama (24 Juin 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Que veux-tu faire avec ton iPad ?
> 
> A+



Les prises de notes pour mon université , navigation , séries comme je le fais déjà sur mon MacBook Pro et je me dis que je ne n’ai pas besoin d’un ordinateur, pour moi l’iPad et un iPhone plus grand , sur l’iPhone je Je travaille , navigation et parfois jouer.

Je pense que l’iPad pro me correspond le mieux


----------



## ze_random_bass (24 Juin 2019)

Kamisama a dit:


> Les prises de notes pour mon université , navigation , séries comme je le fais déjà sur mon MacBook Pro et je me dis que je ne n’ai pas besoin d’un ordinateur, pour moi l’iPad et un iPhone plus grand , sur l’iPhone je Je travaille , navigation et parfois jouer.
> 
> Je pense que l’iPad pro me correspond le mieux



Salut,

Dans ce cas un iPad Pro ferait très bien l’affaire, voire un iPad 6 qui est compatible avec le Pencil 1. Si tu dois prendre des notes, la taille de l’écran peut compter, voici une vidéo de nowtech qui peut t’aider :

https://youtu.be/AIqc_ne6SUs

a+


----------



## Axelfl (24 Juin 2019)

USB09 a dit:


> Et bien tu laisses forfait très vite dis donc, il y a un AppStore. [emoji120]
> Pour modifier des  PDF (supprimer, bouger, ajouter, noter etc...)
> Applications gratuites sans pub :
> 
> ...



Effectivement vu que j’étais plongé dans mon travail j’ai pas passé deux heures à fouiller sur l’app store, j’ai téléchargé au pif deux ou trois app gratuites et quand je me suis rendu compte que je trouvais pas mon bonheur j’ai abandonné et je suis allé sur mon mac [emoji6]

Merci du coup !


----------



## USB09 (24 Juin 2019)

Axelfl a dit:


> Effectivement vu que j’étais plongé dans mon travail j’ai pas passé deux heures à fouiller sur l’app store, j’ai téléchargé au pif deux ou trois app gratuites et quand je me suis rendu compte que je trouvais pas mon bonheur j’ai abandonné et je suis allé sur mon mac [emoji6]
> 
> Merci du coup !



Tu as aussi sur macos et iOS : PDF EXPERT
On en parle souvent sur Macgeneration. 
Il y a aussi Adobe Reader (l’original)
Des applications "gratuites" qui gèrent (édition) le PDF, c’est littéralement impossible mais il y a des exceptions. Pour l’a lecture oui.


----------



## Axelfl (24 Juin 2019)

USB09 a dit:


> Tu as aussi sur macos et iOS : PDF EXPERT
> On en parle souvent sur Macgeneration.
> Il y a aussi Adobe Reader (l’original)
> Des applications "gratuites" qui gèrent (édition) le PDF, c’est littéralement impossible mais il y a des exceptions. Pour l’a lecture oui.



Merci pour tes tuyaux en tout cas [emoji6]


----------



## USB09 (27 Juin 2019)

Axelfl a dit:


> Merci pour tes tuyaux en tout cas [emoji6]



Oh mais de rien mais juste évite de clamer des affirmations douteuses la prochaine fois. Merci. 
Ou alors suggérer "je pense que...". Dans la mesure où tu n’as pas eu le temps de chercher.


----------



## Axelfl (27 Juin 2019)

USB09 a dit:


> Oh mais de rien mais juste évite de clamer des affirmations douteuses la prochaine fois. Merci.
> Ou alors suggérer "je pense que...". Dans la mesure où tu n’as pas eu le temps de chercher.



Pas de soucis ! Simplement je suis encore et toujours étonné de l’absence de cette option basique alors qu’elle est présente dans aperçu [emoji846]


----------



## USB09 (28 Juin 2019)

Comme tu dis dans Aperçu , une application. J’ai pas souvenir que les Windowsien sans plaignaient, pourtant Windows officialisa le support du PDF en 2017. Ils leur faudrait un Mac du coup ! [emoji16]


----------



## Axelfl (28 Juin 2019)

USB09 a dit:


> Comme tu dis dans Aperçu , une application. J’ai pas souvenir que les Windowsien sans plaignaient, pourtant Windows officialisa le support du PDF en 2017. Ils leur faudrait un Mac du coup ! [emoji16]



J’ai un PC au bureau et je te garantis que je ne suis pas pro-Windows [emoji23][emoji23] 

Oui Aperçu mais c’est une app intégrée pas vraiment a part quoi


----------

